# problems folding on gtx295's



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey guys...

i managed to get gpu2 running on 3 outta 4 of my cores on my 2 gtx295's.

the 4th will start but then gets one of the following errors...

"UNSTABLE_MACHINE"
"EUE limit exceeded"
"connection closed"

or it will keep looping saying that "results where sent" but nothing has even been done.

the other 3 gpu's are fine and the 4th is configured exactly as the other 3 are.

machine IDs are set to 10, 11, 12, 13 for the cards 0 1 2 3

i have the correct -gpu 0, -gpu 1, -gpu 2, -gpu 3 flags amended and the targets point to 4 separate gpu folders.

i have tried different drivers. none of the cards are OCed. fan is at 60% and temps dont go above 70c max.

im running vista 64bit

any help?


EDIT: i can only get 2 gpu's to fold now. same problem with the other though.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2009)

The problem on the same card, or just the second core on both?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

depends really.

sometimes cores 0 and 1 will run but not the others

sometimes cores 0 and 2 will run but not the others

kinda random really.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

I can shed some light on this. Due to vistas single driver issue this is impossible to accomplish however you can get it to do it though their are still alot of bugs. Vijay and the stanford team is trying to figure out how to do this more stabily. but with all the smp and various other high performance clients. they are on the beta page for a reason. first you need to disable SLI this cannot be enabled when running more than 2-3 GPU's.

you then need to connect a KVM switch or multiple monitors. and set it to extend the desktop. this shoulde allow the GPU's to fold without problems.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> I can shed some light on this. Due to vistas single driver issue this is impossible to accomplish however you can get it to do it though their are still alot of bugs. Vijay and the stanford team is trying to figure out how to do this more stabily. but with all the smp and various other high performance clients. they are on the beta page for a reason. first you need to disable SLI this cannot be enabled when running more than 2-3 GPU's.
> 
> you then need to connect a KVM switch or multiple monitors. and set it to extend the desktop. this shoulde allow the GPU's to fold without problems.



good to know  295 owners unite!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

i have 3 dummy dongles and one monitor. all the displays are marked active.

SLI was disabled a long time ago. the bridge isnt on the cards either.

it will run the client but just fails to work on anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 3 dummy dongles and one monitor. all the displays are marked active.
> 
> SLI was disabled a long time ago. the bridge isnt on the cards either.
> 
> it will run the client but just fails to work on anything.



as far as i understand you need dongles on all the connections. because each one can disply to a monitor. regardless of weather or not they are shown as active. when i disable SLI on my rig i have the option to pick between 8 diff desktops. however F@H will not run if it does not detect it. you need a dummy dongle on all monitor outs of the vid cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

did i not just say i do have a dongle on each?

maybe you need a pic for reassurance?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> did i not just say i do have a dongle on each?



you said you have 3


you need 4

let me reitirate.



Fitseries3 said:


> *i have 3* dummy dongles and one monitor..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

why 4? i have 3 and a lcd. thats 4

there is no where else to plug any more in


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> why 4? i have 3 and a lcd. thats 4
> 
> there is no where else to plug any more in



do you have a vga input on your monitor?

EDIT: dinner


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2009)

Reading some other forums which post similar questions that you are, the only answer i can give is that the FAHcore is not fully optimized for the secondary GPUcores

what kind of drivers are you running the cards on?

Although i will continue to search!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

im running the suggested cuda drivers 181.20

and i forgot i have 2 lcd's and 2 dongles...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2009)

Fit, are you running a -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag on your clients? if not then try it out


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

no... why would i do that?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no... why would i do that?



no idea why, but a guy at Hardforum says that you should.



> 10e   [H]ard|Gawd, 2.6 Years
> 
> Hey Nitro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

lol o fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

got 0 1 and 2 running but 3 says no way....

each one has "-gpu # -forcegpu nvidia_g80"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

any other ideas?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried but gave up. GTX 295 lacks the proper support IMO. It was the main reason I obtained a GTX 295 in the first place, for folding. 

I got rid of it and I am now back to a GTX 280. I figure it will be easier with a single GPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2009)

the gtx will do it its relatively easy with dual GPU cards its just running more than 2. fit try running the force gpu tag without the core specification.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2009)

try deleting your work folder and your queue file in each client folder...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I tried but gave up. GTX 295 lacks the proper support IMO. It was the main reason I obtained a GTX 295 in the first place, for folding.
> 
> 
> I got rid of it and I am now back to a GTX 280. I figure it will be easier with a single GPU.



it was actually really easy to get it folding.



Solaris17 said:


> the gtx will do it its relatively easy with dual GPU cards its just running more than 2. fit try running the force gpu tag without the core specification.



wont work.



WhiteLotus said:


> try deleting your work folder and your queue file in each client folder...



did that 100 times.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 24, 2009)

well im out of ideas. I have no more ideas.

I still think that the client just has a problem running on the 295. Maybe they will update the core soon and it'll fix it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

i even tried deleting the whole gpu3 folder and copying the gpu0 folder and renaming it gpu3 and deleting the work folder as well as the log file, and que.

doesnt work.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 24, 2009)

One thing, have to give props to fit on this one. In about 3 days you have really familiarized yourself with all the procedures and the like.

The force gpu code won't work for fit as its an XP fix and is unsupported in Vista. I don't currently have any suggestions to try, have faith though, I'm sure one of us will stumble upon an answer soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

to add to the confusion....









and i know for a fact that gpu 0 1 and 2 are folding fine.... so why the red?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> to add to the confusion....
> 
> 
> and i know for a fact that gpu 0 1 and 2 are folding fine.... so why the red?




Bet you its because its pointed to the wrong directory.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2009)

i thought that too but i just rechecked them all. 

whats that other monitor tool?

WMI somethin?


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen some screenshots that showcase a program called FahSpy. Might give it a shot if you want to try some others.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2009)

This appears to be the only temp fix. Some are folding 4x295's on XP. GPU 1 will use the HDMI. Some are stating a complete driver re-install in XP clears it up. Can you dual boot XP?:
_

Re: 2 GTX295's installed, UNSTABLE_MACHINE issues

Postby jfarque on Mon Jan 19, 2009 9:11 pm
I estimate I have about 50 hours in troubleshooting this problem.

Take my word for it: Install Windows XP x32 or wait for a driver fix.

What I did was use Vista's native ability to resize a partition and installed XP on the second partition. I dual boot Vista x64 and XP x32.

jaf

jfarque

    Posts: 52
    Joined: Fri Dec 28, 2007 1:01 am

        * E-mail

I have 3 cards

1.-st card:
DVI 1 -> Monitor
DVI 2 empty
HDMI empty

2.-nd card:
DVI 1 -> dvi-vga -> vgad-ummy
DVI 2 empty
HDMI empty

3.-rd card:
DVI 1 -> dvi-vga -> vgad-ummy
DVI 2 empty
HDMI empty_


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

at this time i dont have enough space. im getting a different hard drive soon for this rig and then i will do it.

there HAS to be a way to get it working on vista though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> at this time i dont have enough space. im getting a different hard drive soon for this rig and then i will do it.
> 
> there HAS to be a way to get it working on vista though.



Nvidia is aware of the problem and it has been identified as a driver issue that mostly applies to Vista 64bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

so does that mean it should be ok in 7 64?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so does that mean it should be ok in 7 64?



Don't know. Too new of an OS to have any history. Google it to see.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 25, 2009)

There is a guy in Estonia running 3 GTX 295's. He is on the Folding at home Forums. He might have a solution.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I know this might sound odd, but have you tried connecting something to the HDMI connector on each card.  Perhaps to truly activate the second GPU in Vista on the 295, you need to use the connector on the same PCB as the GPU.  Just an idea.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

why would one card work and the other not?

i can run gpu's 0 1 and 2 but never 3.

i can switch the cards and still get 0 1 and 2 to work but never 3.

works on one card but not the other?

has anyone got 4 regular gpu's folding on one board under vista64?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2009)

Fit, we might be overlooking something simple. Look at the pic below:






Are you using the HDMI on the 2nd card? It does not look like the desktop is extended on the fourth GPU core(card 2 GPU 1) as it is only showing 3 monitors.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 25, 2009)

After some more research, I really think you need to have something plugged into the HDMI port on each card.  On the 9800GX2 you have to have something plugged into each DVI  port, but there was a DVI port on each PCB attached to each GPU.

On the GTX295, the two DVI ports are fed by a single GPU, and the HDMI port is fed by the other GPU.  So for Vista to use the second GPU, you need to have a display connected to it via the HDMI port.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

got this worked out a bit but...

2 steps forward and 3 steps back now. 

gpu 0 and 1 are perfect.

gpu 2 and 3 will not fold. they keep trying but never get started.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

some progress....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

quick question....

i tried launching only gpu 2 and 3...

but they never begin work. odd?

the only way i can get gpu 2 to work is if gpu 0 and 1 are going.

WTF?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Fit, if your still having problems with getting the "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" errors you should know that the 57xx units seem to be giving that error to lots of people. Take a look at this thread if you haven't already.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it was actually really easy to get it folding.



Maybe I did something wrong as I am a folding n00b.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2009)

i just started folding last tuesday. before that i didnt know shit about it...... now i could write a whole how to guide.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

ok...

i have noticed although the secondary gpu(gpu 2) folds it will never actually complete a WU. it errors out at about 90% and restarts a new WU.

i think you are right. i need some way to hook up the HDMI's or trick them.

any ideas?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

got this working... almost...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

fit are you running the systray client?

have you tried using the console client?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

tried both. 

the problem is getting the 2nd card to think hdmi is connected.

you think it would work/hurt if i used a HDMI cable and ran it from one card to the other?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2009)

It shouldn't hurt anything, but I don't know if it would work.

You might be able to use 2 of these with your resistor trick...

Here is a DVI pinout guide that might help also.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

if only i could find a better price


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if only i could find a better price



Sorry, forgot to tell newegg to sort by price. 

$3.99+$2.99 Egg Saver Shipping


----------

